# Does anyone have any experience with AF 26340 Rail Connectors



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I have never seen these before and I am wondering if one could join old hollow rail track to newer solid rail track. 26340 Rail Connectors eBay link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/26340-Rail...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## Mikeh49 (Sep 20, 2015)

Checked on Google and those are connector for the "Pikemaster" track that AF came out with in the 60's. I've never seen it in real life and have no idea of whether it is compatible with "classic" AF track. I'd think if you don't have any Pikemaster, then you would not need them. Google Pikemaster for lots of pictures.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> I have never seen these before and I am wondering if one could join old hollow rail track to newer solid rail track. 26340 Rail Connectors eBay link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/26340-Rail...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


 Mikeh49 is correct. They connect Pikemaster track together, they're basically HO track connectors, only larger. Gilbert made a 26342 connector for Pikemaster to original Gilbert track. Are you trying to connect Fastrack to Gilbert original track? There is an adapter track in Fastrack that connects to Gilbert track if that's what you're asking about.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

cramden said:


> Mikeh49 is correct. They connect Pikemaster track together, they're basically HO track connectors, only larger. Gilbert made a 26342 connector for Pikemaster to original Gilbert track. Are you trying to connect Fastrack to Gilbert original track? There is an adapter track in Fastrack that connects to Gilbert track if that's what you're asking about.


Thanks Camden! I appreciate your inputs.:thumbsup:
I am aware of the Fastrack adapters. The only problem is that it is on a 5" straight track. What I want to do is adapt a curved Fastrack to a AF 720 turnout. I may have to fabricate something with my trusty Dremmel and soldering iron. I was hoping to find something already made but I guess not.:laugh:


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I would not over think this. If the track is directly on a layout just lightly fasten the 720A in place and then fasten down the curved track. No need to actually connect the rails, just be sure they line up. Then jumper around the rail gap with a wire connection. All the track that crosses the gaps on my layout swing gate entrance are done this way. Works perfectly. I think the Dremel is only needed to cut off the plastic connectors if the track is similar to my SHS track.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

AmFlyer said:


> I would not over think this. If the track is directly on a layout just lightly fasten the 720A in place and then fasten down the curved track. No need to actually connect the rails, just be sure they line up. Then jumper around the rail gap with a wire connection. All the track that crosses the gaps on my layout swing gate entrance are done this way. Works perfectly. I think the Dremel is only needed to cut off the plastic connectors if the track is similar to my SHS track.


Thanks Tom. The track that I am using will be a take apart layout on the floor. I have Fastrack but I don't want to buy the expensive Fastrack turnouts and I have several AF 720's so I want to be able to adapt them. The problem is with the fact that I need to incorporate them into the layout with a curved section.:dunno:hwell:


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The advantage of using the 720A is they are power routing and cost less than the new FasTrack turnouts. The only possibility I can think of for a floor layout is to permanently attach the curve track to the turnout. Epoxy or 2 small screws may work. Not a very elegant approach.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

The easiest way would be to change the design of the layout using the transition piece. Just my opinion. No sense in trying to make it harder than it needs to be.


----------

